# slugs in filter?



## Nicole85 (Aug 17, 2009)

so our 55gal tank has been running since august 09 and we have been doing well. my only concern are these nasty little yellow looking slug things hanging out in our canister fiter. a refugium is in the works, one piece at a time but for now we are stuck with this. are they good or bad, should i be scrapping them off completely? looks like they are also inside the bio balls and sponges now that we just got a t5 light, they are spreading. none are present in the tank at all though. any advice?


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Got a pic?


----------



## Nicole85 (Aug 17, 2009)

no i dont and that stupid thing is so hard to take apart otherwise i`d snap one now. sunday when i do the cleaning i will get one...for now i can describe them...pale yellow ovalish blobs ranging in size from a hair wide to about a half a dime. stuck on but i can push them off. also there are those little white swirl things on everything in there.


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

the white swirl things are copepods. as for the slugs-the sound like something that loves light. they might be some sort of photosynthetic thing that will go away if you limit the lighting. 4 how long do u run the light each day?


----------



## Nicole85 (Aug 17, 2009)

10 to 11 hours a day


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Could be some kind of sponge or tunicate... I know what you mean, I have seen them. They look like a piece of yellow rice somewhat stuck there sideways.


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

I think you might need to limit the lighting to 8 hours. see if that works


----------



## Nicole85 (Aug 17, 2009)

the smaller ones are like rice sized but some of the other ones are pretty big, last week i got as many as i could off. so i will start to limit lighting to 8 hours, but are these sponges bad for my tank?


----------



## Nicole85 (Aug 17, 2009)

Possible Slug Photos:







Refluffium:



Some of my fish:


----------



## Nicole85 (Aug 17, 2009)

also i noticed since i scrapped off the larger ones last week, there were no more of the ones that sized this time. But the little ones are all over my canister filter.


----------



## Guy (Jan 10, 2010)

In you picture I can make out Sycon Sponges, some other Sponge than I can't identify from a distance, and Spirorbidae Worms (the white spiral things).


----------



## Nicole85 (Aug 17, 2009)

And are those good or bad?


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

Nicole, its been a while since ive seen your name popup. I wouldn't mind seeing those in your filter. They are all perfectly fine and not harmful. The only issue with the Spirorbidae Worms is they can spread all over your glass wich is a big pain to scrape off.


----------



## Nicole85 (Aug 17, 2009)

GetITCdot said:


> Nicole, its been a while since ive seen your name popup. I wouldn't mind seeing those in your filter. They are all perfectly fine and not harmful. The only issue with the Spirorbidae Worms is they can spread all over your glass wich is a big pain to scrape off.


Hey Clint, yea just beeen busy and haven't been on in awhile.. The worms are not in the tank at all and there are less now that i limited the lighting...however, i bought a haitian anemone and i guess they are very difficult to keep, it died and caused a spike which killed my harliquen bass, coreal beauty and 2 pajamas... i wanna cry.


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

hmm that's od, i have had 2 pink tipped hatians for a long time, they are cheap and relatively easy to keep IMO. However everyone's tank is different. I had a big carpet nem that died on me about 4 days after i bought him  worst day ever.


----------

